# Broker/Analyst Ratings



## Beams (18 May 2012)

Hi,

Is there a source of broker / analyst ratings for ASX stocks?

Sometimes I use sites like http://zolmax.com/category/stocks for US stocks to see if brokers / analysts are thinking what I am thinking, but I can't find one for ASX stocks. The closest I could find was http://sharecafe.com.au


----------

